# Diablo 3



## Sunray (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking forward to this, I enjoyed Diablo 2 a lot and in a similar vein, Lara Croft and the guardian of light.

It looks pretty. Its also taken them a fuck of a long time to finish.

Best buy in the states have active countdown timers in their stores for the 1st of February.

Blizzard are denying it.

I hope is soon because we finally might move away from blue and red potions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2012)

Apparently it's coming out on the consoles too...which is nice.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 13, 2012)

They are denying that as well.

Good ol'  Blizzard.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 20, 2012)

Well it appears on the shelves on the 15th of May.

I think there is more written about this game than any other I can think of in recent times


----------



## poului (Mar 22, 2012)

let's fucking 'ave it.

I need a good wrist workout.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Surprised its coming out on Macs also...tempting!


----------



## Cid (Mar 22, 2012)

Blizzard always do simultaneous/near simultaneous release on both platforms iirc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah right didn't realise that...


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2012)

Blizzard finally found us.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

Sunray said:


> They are denying that as well.
> 
> Good ol' Blizzard.


 
It's also randomly coming out on the iPad...should be interesting to see how consistent the gaming experience across the platforms is...


----------

